# More baby pictures (1)



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

All the babies are 10 weeks now 
THE FLOWERS!
Daisy


Holly


Ivy


Lily


Rose


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

THE FRAGRANCE'S
Calvin


Hugo


Joop


Estee


Chanel


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful little flowers so they are! Gorgeous blue eyes.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww Rose looks so funny!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

they're growing fast! when do they go to their new homes?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

My-don't Flowers just grow and blossom wonderfully-May these gorgeous,gorgeous kitts are such a credit to youFab pics too


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Again-these mischievous little furcookies are a great credit to your love and dedication,and fab pics of gorgeous babiesEstee is looking rather pretty


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, May, they are just stunning, a real credit to you*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Gorgeous, you must be so proud of them*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think Calvin has a naughty little face!


----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

I have just been going on about how rescue moggies are the best, but I may have changed my mind!!!! lol


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> they're growing fast! when do they go to their new homes?


They will leave me in two and a half weeks
I'm going to miss them so much
But I have a girl due babies around the 27th of May so I will still have kittens around me


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I love Rose!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Awwwwwww i want to take holly ivy and lily home  lol  Theyre all beautiful


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I knew I should have stayed out of this thread LOL
They are all to die for - total stunners 
I want one LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are little stunners


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

beautiful cats may


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i like rose, they are all beautiful


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

What lovely pictures  Ori blacks always melt my heart


----------

